# BB90 Bottom Bracket manufacturers/quality



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm fairly new to the BB90 bottom bracket, and so far have only used the stock Trek bottom brackets. They're not obscenely expensive, and work well enough, but I'm always interested to see what's out there.

Is there an aftermarket BB90 bearing set that is superior (steel- I have little to no interest in ceramic)? Why is this partcular bearing set better than the stock one?


----------



## rwagen (Nov 16, 2013)

Alaska Mike said:


> I'm fairly new to the BB90 bottom bracket, and so far have only used the stock Trek bottom brackets. They're not obscenely expensive, and work well enough, but I'm always interested to see what's out there.
> 
> Is there an aftermarket BB90 bearing set that is superior (steel- I have little to no interest in ceramic)? Why is this partcular bearing set better than the stock one?


TREK MADONE BOTTOM BRACKET BEARINGS


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Look at the Chris King press fit 24 bbs. I just put one in my Foil bb86 (same as bb90). Give it a shot of fresh grease every few months using their grease fitting and it will run forever.


----------



## grashoverride (Jun 1, 2009)

rwagen said:


> TREK MADONE BOTTOM BRACKET BEARINGS


Those are the Trek stock bottom brackets. Trek use Enduro bearings.
I've seen FSA BB90 bearings, but they are only for the FSA cranks(slightly little inner diameter)


----------

